# ISO - problem z obrazami płyt

## vizzerdrix

Witajcie

Mam taki mały problemik.

Niektóre obrazy płyt ściągnięte z sieci otwierają się i montują bez żadnego problemu. Niektóre natiomiast nie - krusader pokazuje pustą zawartość, a mount i podobne pokazuje niewłaściwy system plików. Pod Windowsem bez problemu moge te same obrazy ogladac i nagrywać. Czego to może być wina?

----------

## BeteNoire

Mógłbyś wkleić kawałek kodu z montowania obrazów.

----------

## vizzerdrix

Załączam

```

VZZ isos # mount -t iso9660 -o loop JA2.gold.1.iso /mnt/cdrw

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

----------

## BeteNoire

A gdy spróbujesz zamontować bez -t iso9660 albo z -t auto?

----------

## vizzerdrix

Wtedy prosi o podanie typu systemu plików. 

```

VZZ isos # mount -o loop /home/michal/Gry/JA2/isos/JA2.gold.1.iso /mnt/cdrw

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

----------

## pawcyk

to wklej jeszcze '# dmesg | tail' zaraz po wydaniu komendy mount

----------

## Raku

 *vizzerdrix wrote:*   

> Niektóre obrazy płyt ściągnięte z sieci otwierają się i montują bez żadnego problemu.

 

proponuję sprawdzić sumy kontrolne tych obrazów. Jak nie pasują, to znaczy że obraz jest źle ściągnięty. Jak nie ma sum, poproś autora obrazów o wygenerowanie ich i udostępnienie ci. A jak to jakieś piraty (a wygląda mi na to, że chcesz pirackie Jagged Alliance uruchomić), to lepiej zakończ ten wątek, bo nie dyskutujemy tu o piractwie.

----------

## vizzerdrix

dmesg | tail

```

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

FAT: bogus number of FAT structure

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop2.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

FAT: bogus number of FAT structure

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop3.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

```

Sumy kontrolne są OK. Obraz poprawnie montuje sie w Win... Co do legalności to mam JA2 oryginalne wydane jeszcze w 98 roku przez TopWare, ale płyta jest już tak zniszczona, że mój napęd nie chce z nią współpracować. Ściągnąłem z netu ISO (i to w kilku kopiach i rodzajach), ale jakoś nie mam szczęścia do tej gry.... jak możesz podejżewać użytkownika linuxa o piractwo  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

Sprawdź jeszcze poprzez file obraz.iso.

U siebie ostatnio miałem obraz płyty w postaci bin[cue]. Niestety bin2iso nie potrafił tego zamienić, musiałem się posiłkować softem z windowsa. Po zamianie na iso file pokazało, że ma do czynienia nie z ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem tylko data i nie można już było zamontować poprzez loop  :Sad: . 

Można zamontować obraz bin/cue pod linuxem?

----------

## vizzerdrix

No właśnie... file widzi to jako "data", a nie jako iso... niestety próba konwersji przy pomocy bin2iso nic nic nie daje (jest niemożliwa)

----------

